# Polished Bliss®: C63 AMG Black Edition + Gen 2 GT3...



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

This delivery mileage Black Edition came in for a "whatever it needs" new car detail (you could hear it coming a mile off!):





































A sign of things to come?










Wolf's Decon Gel was used to clean the wheels after a thorough pre-rinse:




























Then rinsed off:










Auto Finesse Citrus Power was then used on the tyres,arches,exterior trim etc:




























After the usual wash and decontamination process the car was then brought inside and dried off with the Metro Vac:










Aerospace 303 sprayed in the engine bay and left to do its thing for the next few hours:










Now onto some correction work. The rear bumper had some marks where it looked like something had been rubbing against it in transit:










The Meguiars MF System soon sorted that out though:










A few more before and afters - remember this is a new car and had not been prepped by the dealership:

































































































Once all the correction work was finished I prepared the paint for waxing with Auto Finesse Tripple:










Then waxed with Desire:










Swissvax Autobahn on the wheels:










Swissvax Pneu on the tyres:










Werkstat Prime Strong on the glass:










Using a fine mist of Acrylic Glos to help with the removal of Prime:



















Interior also detailed including Nanolex Textile Sealant for the fabric and leather:



















Engine bay after any excess 303 had been buffed off:




























And then the exterior after a final wipe down with Auto Finesse Finale - apologies if some of the pics are a bit washed out as I was still getting used to my new camera at this point 

























































































































































































































And as a bonus here's a stunning Guards Red 997.2 GT3 Club Sport that came in for a bit of correction work. The owner was working abroad at the time so his mate drove it down from Inverness for him and it would appear he enjoyed the journey going by all the bug splats 



















As usual the paint was pretty damn sticky on this Porsche so the Megs MF system was put to good use for correction and then refined with 205:

















Sanding pig tails left from the factory:

















































New Nanolex Trim Sealant being put to good use:










Same as the AMG, the LSP was Auto Finesse Desire followed by a wipe down with Finale:





















































































































































































Thanks for looking, any questions then fire away 

Clark


----------



## Karl woods (Mar 15, 2012)

I think the merc would be one of the first on my list come lotto win .
Nice work btw .


----------



## tangledmonkey (Apr 9, 2012)

Two gorgeous cars there! Nice work


----------



## bigslippy (Sep 19, 2010)

Awesome work as usual Clark, hard to believe that a brand new car can have so many defects:doublesho


----------



## jlw41 (Jun 5, 2011)

Great work Clark :thumb:


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

Outstanding work. Did you use Tripple to Porsche before LSP? What benefit you gain using it after correction and how much it reduce LSP durability (because contains fillersand oils)?


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

What a great job there clark, and the c63 is one truly stunning car <3


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Awesome! :thumb:


----------



## VenomUK (Oct 13, 2011)

Both C63 AMG and the GT3 are stunning cars, looked even better after all your hard work


----------



## zepp85 (Jul 8, 2010)

Been looking forward to this one , that merc is superb ! And some of the finished pictures are incredible . Great work as always !


----------



## Peadar_911 (Aug 15, 2012)

As above,two stunning cars made to look even better. Great work!


----------



## spursfan (Aug 4, 2009)

Great work Clark, the Merc looks a mean machine with those flared arches..

Kev


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

Very nice, I would have sat there listening to the merc ticking over while detailing it


----------



## Grommit (May 3, 2011)

Absolute sex!! Both cars exceptional. Great job Clark


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

Shouldn't read these threads, miss the S63 greatly

AMG ain't perfect though, check they have put the tyres on the right way round


----------



## Deacon Hays (Jul 25, 2012)

Stunning work:thumb:
That C63 looks so bad:devil: :argie:
Love the finish pics


----------



## wilkie1980 (Oct 21, 2011)

Always had a soft spot for those C63's, but the Black Editions are out of this world! 
Well done on making it look it's best!!


----------



## matzagrin (Nov 1, 2009)

Two great details in two amazing cars!


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Great work clark, Love the GT3!!


----------



## nick3814 (Dec 31, 2010)

God I love the AMG, flippin awesome! If I owned one I'd live in it😁

Great job on both motors guys, just great.


----------



## paranoid73 (Aug 5, 2009)

Wow, superb as always :thumb:


----------



## Browser (Oct 11, 2009)

Nice merc! carnt believe the state of the paintwork straight from the factory.


----------



## Wout_RS (Jun 13, 2012)

nice work here!


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Amazing both of them:thumb:


----------



## MatthewADV (Jan 18, 2012)

Something missing on the Merc, unless the one I worked on (in pearl white, fantastic colour and made the carbon stand out all the more) had it as special order?

I didnt get to correct, just protect.

But they do sound fantastic and the seats are outstanding :thumb:


----------



## MEH4N (Mar 15, 2012)

love a beast of a 63. 

great work there


----------



## dave-g (Nov 14, 2009)

great work and write ups as usual mate

stunning cars, and the finished pictures really give your hard work justice


----------



## FabrizioTDI (May 6, 2011)

Have you worked with the DA Flex? 

Also here, stunning job.


----------



## Bmpaul (Apr 12, 2010)

Stunning cars, especially the merc. I'm a BMW man but this shape merc coupe in AMG flavour is something I would spend my own money on, absolutely stunning


----------



## D.Taylor R26 (Feb 5, 2012)

stunning work guys as usual. the 997 GT3 in that red is one of my top cars


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Fantastic work :thumb:


----------



## wylie coyote (Jul 15, 2007)

That Merc is absolutely....:argie::argie::argie::argie:

Great work!:thumb:


----------



## ravi811 (Jul 19, 2012)

wow just wow


----------



## deni2 (May 4, 2011)

Amazing work on amazing cars, :argie:.


----------



## dalecyt (Nov 16, 2010)

didnt realise c63's came in 2 door, its stunning!!


----------



## Tightscot (Aug 14, 2012)

Wish my merc looked like this, can I ask what this level of detailing would cost?


----------



## Clyde (Feb 15, 2012)

Two stunning cars and even more so after the detail!


----------



## Ns1980 (Jun 29, 2011)

Awesome cars, stunning results. 

The delivery condition of the Merc is an eye opener though....


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Both cars absolutely stunning! I actually prefer the Merc without the big rear wing, think it looks so muscly!

Fantastic work all round chaps!


----------



## gibbo555 (May 3, 2011)

Top class work as usual, 2 smashing cars. Awesome engine in that Merc!


----------



## s3 rav (Apr 30, 2008)

Great work as usual.


----------



## Keith_Lane (Dec 9, 2011)

Two class looking cars and great work on them... that C63 is one of the meanest looking cars Ive seen, stunning:argie:


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

bigslippy said:


> Awesome work as usual Clark, hard to believe that a brand new car can have so many defects:doublesho


Unfortunately it's not that hard to believe anymore. When we have a new car booked in you can pretty much guarantee it's going to need a minimum of 8-10 hours worth of work!



MatthewADV said:


> Something missing on the Merc, unless the one I worked on (in pearl white, fantastic colour and made the carbon stand out all the more) had it as special order?


I much prefer it without the spoiler 



FabrizioTDI said:


> Have you worked with the DA Flex?
> 
> Also here, stunning job.


Yes currently using the DA and loving it!



Tightscot said:


> Wish my merc looked like this, can I ask what this level of detailing would cost?


For our price list see here: http://www.polishedbliss.co.uk/acatalog/detailing-services-service-options.html


----------



## cfherd (Jan 14, 2010)

Nice work. That C63 looks like a total animal! Would fit nicely into my top 10 garage though.


----------



## id_doug (Apr 6, 2011)

Great job as per usual. I have to say though the look of the orange peel on the rear bumper of the Merc is shocking for such an expensive car. The distortion in the reflection looks quite bad :doublesho

I must admit though out of the two it would be the GT3 all day long for me :driver:


----------



## Zetec-al (Feb 28, 2011)

Another thread from PB full of awesomeness!!


----------



## MatthewADV (Jan 18, 2012)

No not the spoiler (thats the track pack option).

Oh well, seems its a customer option thing :thumb:


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

sm81 said:


> Outstanding work. Did you use Tripple to Porsche before LSP? What benefit you gain using it after correction and how much it reduce LSP durability (because contains fillersand oils)?


Any comments of this Clark?


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

Stunning work Clark, the consistent quality of your work has always been very high, but that AMG Black is something else.


----------



## ckeir.02mh (Jan 5, 2012)

Stunning machinery and they don't look to bad either :thumb:

Chris.


----------



## Nally (May 30, 2012)

That merc what a car


----------



## Richrush (Jun 25, 2012)

WOW, two great cars....great job


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Cracking job there :thumb:


----------



## athol (Oct 3, 2009)

Love the Porsche, and the Merc aint bad either, excellent work as always !


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

As always, lovely machine work on both correction *and* finishing (the latter arguably the most important to maximise the beauty of the paint) - nice to see the work well displayed with good lighting shots as well, seems a lot rarer these days so it is nice to see some detailers are still proud enough of there work to show it in its *full* glory.


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

That Merc is an angry looking motor & Porsche looks stunning Clark !


----------



## gb270 (Aug 22, 2008)

very very nice indeed


----------



## StamGreek (Oct 11, 2012)

Lovely work.I love those cars and your work also


----------



## 911fanatic (Sep 10, 2007)

Fantastic work Clark. Both cars are stunning!


----------



## 500tie (Oct 15, 2009)

Awesome as usual Clark


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Stunning


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

sm81 said:


> Outstanding work. Did you use Tripple to Porsche before LSP? What benefit you gain using it after correction and how much it reduce LSP durability (because contains fillers and oils)?


Any info about this Clark?


----------



## AlexTsinos (Oct 10, 2010)

excellent job well done


----------



## Fech (Jul 15, 2012)

Great work. Desire to me is the perfect topper. It always looks dripping wet.


----------



## colarado red (Jun 5, 2008)

Stunning work on both.


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

id_doug said:


> Great job as per usual. I have to say though the look of the orange peel on the rear bumper of the Merc is shocking for such an expensive car. The distortion in the reflection looks quite bad


It's bad but unfortunately no where near as bad as some other (even more expensive) cars!



James B said:


> Stunning work Clark, the consistent quality of your work has always been very high, but that AMG Black is something else.


Cheers James, must have been that fancy wax


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

sm81 said:


> Any info about this Clark?


Yes Tripple was used on the GT3 also, it just cleans up any polishing oil residue nicely and I find wazes buff off even easier after a cleanser. Wax durability isn't massively affected when applied over a cleanser if the paint has been corrected in my experiences.


----------



## efib (Sep 18, 2012)

love the red porsche  great job on both


----------



## JasonPD (Jan 8, 2010)

Two stunning cars and two great details, always a great read with some nice pics too


----------



## VW STEVE. (Mar 18, 2012)

Love that AMG Black ED. Just needs to bin the crap dealer tax disc holder for an alloy one now.


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Cracking work there :thumb:


----------



## craigblues (Jul 24, 2011)

Top Job! Both look great.

Out of interest, did you use your Flex 3401 with the MF system on the GT3?


----------



## Soul Hudson (Jul 5, 2011)

Beast of a car and a beast of a detail. Porshe is looking awesome. Have to agree with Dave with the use of lighting to show off your work as you might as well due to the stunning finish achieved.

Question with the Prime strong on glass. Does this act the same as glass sealants when it comes to rain replency ie the nanolex stuff?

Cheers


----------



## kenny-c (Oct 5, 2009)

Love the C63! Great work on both


----------



## BolgOfTheNorth (Dec 19, 2011)

Great write up and stunning pictures as always. Those Merc's are pure awesomeness :argie:.


----------



## Bkjames (Sep 13, 2006)

Both look stunning mate, excellent work :thumb:


Brian


----------



## ayolysais (Oct 17, 2012)

must agree with comments cars, (especially merc) pics and write up are outstanding


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

stunning work


----------



## SeanyBean (Sep 24, 2010)

the C63 is my dream car and that is simply stunning!!


----------



## TopSport+ (Jul 22, 2012)

Great work and lovely car!


----------

